# First coyote



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Finally, I called in my first dog and finished the job. Called in with Song Dog Jr. Started with high pitched interrogation howl. An old male replied. Him and his lady friend ventured over a hill to check me out. Lady friend stayed back, I started pup distress and had my Mojo critter going. He ventured down a draw and circled trying to get my wind. I howled by mouth, stopped him broadside 120 yards and did the job. His lady friend wasn't coming, sitting about 350. I ki-yied some more and more and she wouldn't come. My partner shot, low and she was off. We get up to go get the down dog, and see 2 more coming about 1/2 mile west of us. Jumped back in trees and started calling, and they must have seen us as they wouldn't come.

Got into the rig and drove the direction the others were moving. Got in front of them about a mile. Threw some ki-yis in and they weren't having it. Threw some high pitched howls, and nothing. Threw some deeper howls and that sparked their attention. Used the female invite howls and they both kept coming down the draw west. At 175 yards my partner was set up perfect. He barked at them, one scooted, one stopped and he pulled the trigger. Nothing, safety was on. Dog got skittish and moved a little more. He howled and it stopped, pulled trigger, click. No bullet in chamber? Dogs took off running. Should have had that one too.

Saw lots of dogs yesterday. I feel this has been the toughest thing I've done as a sportsman, calling a coyote in with a hand call. I'm hooked on the Crit'r calls, have 4 different styles on my lanyard and use them all for different things and situations. We've had much more luck this winter getting dogs to respond by hand calls than with the electric caller. Seems like you can work the dog better in my opinion


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Nicely done, first one is the hardest.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

good job on your first. crttrcalls are good


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I remember my first goose, pheasant, grouse, deer all giving me a sense of pride, but nothing has given me more satisfaction as a woodsman than besting a coyote. Maybe, because it took a year before actually calling one in close enough and 20-25 sets in bone chilling cold. Seemed we'd get them closer and closer and responding more and more before getting them to come in. Learned a little everytime. Started paying way more attention to set up more and more and more. Started mixing the electric caller in here and there with the decoy upwind of us and started learning how to set them up better for a shot. Learned there is much more than working a dog than pushing and switching a remote control.

PS: I don't know if a lot of people on this forum use much howling. Some do and some don't. I've become quite a believer in it in the last 2-3 months, but have come to learn that there is a certain feel for when to use it that can't be explained with the exception of some experience and ruining a few sets. I have come to feel that barking is definitely antagonistic and by my recordings I've had minimal success at calling many, even into viewing range when barking with howling. Since I've discontinued barking unless being challenged, I have found many more will come and check you out from a distance. It has helped that they have been pairing up the last month and a half, but I had no luck last winter throwing barks into howls either. I've also had better luck with dogs checking me out with higher pitched howls.

I'd like to know if others have found this to be true as well or if I'm imagining it. Reason I ask as I've watched a lot of videos and Anderson throws barks into many of his howls, even interrogation howls. He says on one of his older videos that he hasn't spooked any off with howls. Well I know I have, because I've watched them take off the other way after I've done it. I've tried to sound like the wimpiest coyote on the block lately with more success.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nice work man.

the younger the coyote howl you can make the better off you'll be. You won't get many to come in if you uses really gruff sounding dogs.

Keep on hunting.

xdeano


----------



## anyuta34i (Mar 25, 2011)

giving 6 hem a whole new feeling new york asian escort about themselves. Another aspect of stress management involves making changes in your life to new york asian escorts help you reduce the events that trigger your episodes. In some cases thi new york escort may be a simple matter of gettin new york escorts out more often or it can mean changing jobs or careers


----------

